# Seiko mini ice monster review



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I have never done a review before so I will give it a go I don't really want to copy and paste others words so just going to put what I think

Seiko 5 sport aka (mini ice monster)

visualy as it left the factory comes with a stainless steel strap but when changed with a grey strap like I have or a blue strap the identity of the watch changes and it takes on a completely different identity , the case size isn't small but it's your normal divers size watch at approx 45mm including the crown , the crown is you normal pull and push with a nice machined square styled pattern on it , thickness of the watch is approx 12MM

the bezel turns nice and slightly smoother than you chunky Seiko monster bezels and number inserts colours from 0-20 in blue and 25-55 in black , no lume pipe just a blue square with a stainless steel pip

the dial if nice and fresh looking with a silver base and a bright lume markings at every hour mark with edging in blue to Match the chapter ring , the lume is as you would expect very bright and clear at night

the movement is on show with a crystal back case so you can see the movement and is fitted with the trusted 4R36A twenty four jewelled movemnt that keep the watch ticking nice with a smooth second hand action and a great powers reserve

i have a fair range of higher branded watches but I find this the one I pick up and wear more than anything else it's a great weekend watch that's very much so overlooked if you like your sports styled watches defo worth a punt at these seem to be at around the £75-£125 mark and worth every penny you pay

well this is my first review and I hope it makes sense and helps anyone if they are thinking of getting one cheers andy


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Good little review matey I enjoyed reading it . Could you add more photos especially one of the clear display back oh how I like them :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> Good little review matey I enjoyed reading it . Could you add more photos especially one of the clear display back oh how I like them :thumbsup:


 And a quick view of the back case these watches also come in different colour variants


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I always for some stupid reason thought the monsters were small but after buying one from you I was surprised at the size and they are certainly chunky . I love mine


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> I always for some stupid reason thought the monsters were small but after buying one from you I was surprised at the size and they are certainly chunky . I love mine


 I must admit I am fond of your green snow monster it's a great mod you done :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I want to change to colour of the nail varnish I used on the bezel but cant think of an alternative


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

>


 Great watches & cool looking, obviously developed after Seiko banned the designers from drinking too much Sake following the 200m Monster debacle :laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> I want to change to colour of the nail varnish I used on the bezel but cant think of an alternative


 A purple now monster :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Not sure purple would go with the green and yellow anyway enough about my watch this thread is about your new Monster


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Great review @Iceblue and nice looking watch. I think the most telling sentence in your review has to be:



Iceblue said:


> i have a fair range of higher branded watches but I find this the one I pick up and wear more than anything else it's a great weekend watch


 Obviously this watch is doing something right then! And I'm guessing its robust enough to wear in most situations as well. I have always admired the look of this watch whenever you post a pic of it :yes: Wear and enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Mini Monster is a nice timepiece, not Mini at all.

Just the luck of screw down crown, unfortunately.

Cheers


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I want to change to colour of the nail varnish I used on the bezel but cant think of an alternative


 A bit rough and ready but I think I like the middle two...


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Pip said:


> A bit rough and ready but I think I like the middle two...


 wish I had the talent and knowledge to be able to do this on my laptop , I like the top middle , in fact I think I may have to have a look for that colour nail varnish to use as I really like it . thank you for doing this very much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> wish I had the talent and knowledge to be able to do this on my laptop , I like the top middle , in fact I think I may have to have a look for that colour nail varnish to use as I really like it . thank you for doing this very much appreciated :thumbsup:


 Not a problem jsud, it takes about 5 mins when you have the right tools. Post a piccy when you're done!


----------

